# Graeme's Lawn Journal



## graemegb (Apr 4, 2018)

Hey everyone -

After a lot of hard work last year, I finally have my lawn in good enough shape to start a lawn journal. I did my first rye overseed in October of last year and it turned out great until we started hitting temps in the low teens. It still looked better than everyone else's though!



Fast forward to a few days ago - I blanket sprayed Certainty to knock out the PRG. Started my scalp yesterday with the McLane on the lowest setting (excluding moving the back wheels up - haven't been able to figure this out). Had two full trash cans of clippings. It is supposed to rain the next few days, so I will likely start verticutting Saturday.


----------



## graemegb (Apr 4, 2018)

Verticut with my Sun Joe dethatcher yesterday on the lowest setting. I was hoping the rye would look worse afterwards, but it only seems to have helped! :lol:


----------



## Bradymco11 (Jul 11, 2018)

Haha it does look a little too good still for trying to kill the rye. That's what you get for having a really healthy lawn. Nice work!


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Seeing that makes me want to try a PRG overseed one day. Looks great!


----------



## graemegb (Apr 4, 2018)

Mar 28:

Starting to get some good green up on the part of the backyard that gets the most sun. Of course, this was already worn down after winter from the dog - so verticutting in one direction and scalping ended up showing A LOT of dirt. Think I may have missed a few weed seeds with the pre-e so I busted out my Celsius and Certainty concoction and spot sprayed.


----------



## graemegb (Apr 4, 2018)

Cut again today at 7/16" front and back. PRG is looking even better now but is starting to discolor in places. Back yard is greening up quite nicely as well although it is a bit hard to see in this picture!


----------



## graemegb (Apr 4, 2018)

4/7/19:

Mowed everything again after a lot of rain last week. Sprayed Talstar and Imidapro on front and back and did the second round of Certainty in the front to kill off the rye. The label states to apply the second application 2-4 weeks after initial and when temperatures are going to be 80+ for a few days. The back is greening nicely now - I would say 30%


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

Your yard is looking super nice, way to go


----------



## graemegb (Apr 4, 2018)

Thank you!

Fresh cut.. Tried to do some checkers but it did not show up well. Bermuda is slowly overtaking the PRG. I like the slow kill of the certainty so far, I haven't seen any brown during the transition.


----------



## graemegb (Apr 4, 2018)

I have been really behind on my journal because I've spent so much time on projects recently. Here is a quick update for the last month or so!

*May 30*
Started the leveling project. 5 cubic yards of mason sand spread over ~4k sq feet.













*June 1*
We decided to make a raised garden bed on the side of the house. It was a good chance to use some of our compost!





*June 3*
Grass starting to grow through nicely in the back. I timed the sand perfectly with the PGR rebound effect.



*June 8*
Fresh cut with the McLane. Stripes are much better now that it's leveled better. Waiting to backlap until I stop throwing sand out the front of the reel.


----------

